# best airless paint sprayer under $300



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rent pro equipment for the length of time you need it. Buy your own tips if you want to be safe. Do not waste money on under $300 toy equipment that you have limited use for to start. 

Remember, you have to mask everything you do not want to be hit with overspray---windows, doors, etc. And you will encounter a learning curve with a sprayer. And then there is clean-up and maintenance. You may not save all the time you think you will.

As for the deck? You are not going to get the protection with a spray coat you can with another method. Are you using too thin nap of roller cover? Really only 15lf in 2.5 hours? Something is wrong unless the railing has some intricate spindles or something.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Rent pro equipment for the length of time you need it. Buy your own tips if you want to be safe. Do not waste money on under $300 toy equipment that you have limited use for to start.
> 
> Remember, you have to mask everything you do not want to be hit with overspray---windows, doors, etc. And you will encounter a learning curve with a sprayer. And then there is clean-up and maintenance. You may not save all the time you think you will.
> 
> As for the deck? You are not going to get the protection with a spray coat you can with another method. Are you using too thin nap of roller cover? Really only 15lf in 2.5 hours? Something is wrong unless the railing has some intricate spindles or something.


It looks like there 10 spindles for every 6 ft. This decking is at least 2 years old and has never been sealed/treated. So it"s soaking up the stain. However, you are right about the roller. The nap is thin and the roller 6 ". 

Thanks for the tip about using the roller instead of spraying. Makes good sense.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Go with a a 9" roller with 1/2 or even 3/4" nap.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Buy better quality unit used on Craigslist - resell it on Craigslist when finished.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If your doing stain...it's pretty thin.....you might do just fine with a hand sprayer...the type used for spraying insecticide.

If you look at the instructions on a can of Thompson's wood sealer...they suggest using one...that stuff is thicker than stain...so it should work just fine.

The stain will ruin it...but for $30? Well worth it....

Next option...HVLP sprayer....buy one from HF and throw it away when your done.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The best of both worlds use a pump-up sprayer to apply then use 9" roller to level out.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't ever let Thompson's near your deck though!:no::no:The hideous wax-based stuff will cause you nothing but problems and you will be lucky to get a season of any kind of protection out of it.

Chasing a tank sprayer application with a thick roller is not a bad approach. I think you will find a thicker nap roller cover or even a decent angled sash brush will make staining the railing go faster than using too skimpy a roller cover that cannot hold enough stain to do much good. Dry material will just suck the roller cover dry instantly.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

vsheetz said:


> Buy better quality unit used on Craigslist - resell it on Craigslist when finished.


Vince
I thought of that as well. That way, I could take my time and not feel rushed.

Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Only problem with CL is you may not know what you are getting. No offense but if you have not used spray equipment before you will not know how to check it out to see if it is working the way it should? You will not be able to take it back like you could a piece of rental equipment.

Not saying it is a bad idea but you should take someone with you that can kick the tires, check functionality, look for leaks in the usual places, etc.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> If your doing stain...it's pretty thin.....you might do just fine with a hand sprayer...the type used for spraying insecticide.
> 
> If you look at the instructions on a can of Thompson's wood sealer...they suggest using one...that stuff is thicker than stain...so it should work just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. But... what is HVLP and what is HF? 

I researched and found it ... High velocity/low pressure used for thinner stains, etc. I've never heard of this. Excellent!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

HVLP is High Volume Low Pressure paint sprayer....they are between an airless and standard air paint sprayer....the resv is on top and gravity feeds into the gun....takes less air....

HF is Harbor Freight.....cheap tools....


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

momof2labs said:


> I have 1500 sf of decking and 208 linear ft of railing to stain. I found out yesterday after taking 2 1/2 hrs for 15 LF, a roller ain't gonna do it.
> 
> Since I have to re-stain the cedar siding on my single story, rather long house, it might be cost effective to invest in a airless paint sprayer.
> 
> ...


 
Can't go wrong with this unit for what you want to do.

https://www.cjspray.com/products/reconditioned/graco-magnum-x5-sprayer-262800.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I say again, you are not going to achieve what you want in deck protection with a power sprayer!:no:Maybe for the railing but plan on wasting a fair amount of stain.


----------



## momof2labs (Nov 24, 2009)

Dear Canarywood1
Thanks for the website for the reconditioned Graco.

Can you provide input on the best method of applying stain to my weathered cedar siding? Someone else told me to use a brush/roller. 

I'm so overwhelmed at the amount of work I need to complete but want to make sure it's done correctly. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

momof2labs said:


> Dear Canarywood1
> Thanks for the website for the reconditioned Graco.
> 
> Can you provide input on the best method of applying stain to my weathered cedar siding? Someone else told me to use a brush/roller.
> ...


----------



## jettlash84 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wagner ProCoat, picked it up for $180 on sale and has worked great for me! Here's my video on it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhrzYmNOFrI


----------

